# Central Illinois Haunt



## Evilpenny (Sep 25, 2009)

If anyone is around Central Illinois I have a cheap haunt for you to visit. CarnEvil is in St. Marie, IL and we will be open from 7:00 p.m. to 1:00 a.m. on the 23rd-24th and the 30th - 31st this month. We are raising money for the local Community Club that puts all proceeds towards an Easter Egg hunt that is open to the public as well as a few other events throughout the year. If you need more information, just P.M. me and I will get you some more info.


----------

